# Metodo di Bella



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2022)

Come da titolo, che ne pensate?

In famiglia combattiamo insieme al malato, da mesi contro un tumore al pancreas, molto avanzato.

Ieri, al quinto mega specialista di questa patologia, son finite del tutto le speranze.
Non c'è più nulla da fare.

Alcuni, iniziano mossi dalla disperazione a parlare di metodo di Bella.
Non vorrei far tribolare anche negli ultimi giorni questa persona inseguendo illusioni.

Ma come immaginate, in questi momenti si è psicologicamente portati a tentarle tutte.

Che ne pensate?
Io sono molto propenso a metterla nella lista delle illusioni a grosso costo, un po' come era il metodo Stamina.

Evidenze scientifiche vere, non ce ne sono che funzioni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, che ne pensate?
> 
> In famiglia combattiamo insieme al malato, da mesi contro un tumore al pancreas, molto avanzato.
> 
> ...


Spiace per il malato ma sono vaccate con nessuna evidenza scientifica. 
Chiaramente loro puntavano al fatto che è piu facile affabulare chi è davvero disperato.


----------



## singer (29 Novembre 2022)

Un amico farmacista anni fa mi disse che la cura aveva effettivamente una efficacia, per lo meno per i tumori ai tessuti molli


----------



## mil77 (29 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, che ne pensate?
> 
> In famiglia combattiamo insieme al malato, da mesi contro un tumore al pancreas, molto avanzato.
> 
> ...


L'unica cosa che possono fare adesso i famigliari e chi vuole bene al malato è fargli vivere nel miglior modo possibile il tempo rimanente


----------



## Milanoide (29 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, che ne pensate?
> 
> In famiglia combattiamo insieme al malato, da mesi contro un tumore al pancreas, molto avanzato.
> 
> ...


Anche io penso siano vaccate.
Perso un collega per la stessa bruttissima patologia.
Se non ci sei già passato, suggerirei lo IEO a Milano con visita ovviamente privata per bruciare i tempi.
Partecipano a molti protocolli sperimentali a livello internazionale.
Ho sempre pensato che se capitasse a me, anche con una prognosi infausta e breve, proverei a fare qualcosa per amor di scienza e possibile beneficio a chi verrà dopo di me.
Facile a dirlo, poi magari mi tirerei un colpo per farla finita subito.
È uno dei più brutti e inesorabili...


----------



## sunburn (29 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, che ne pensate?
> 
> In famiglia combattiamo insieme al malato, da mesi contro un tumore al pancreas, molto avanzato.
> 
> ...


Anzitutto un grosso abbraccio a te e ai tuoi familiari.
Quanto al resto, penso tu già sappia quel che c’è da sapere.
Fermo restando che la stella polare che deve guidare nelle scelte deve essere la volontà della persona malata.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Novembre 2022)

La mia personalissima opinione è di dare ascolto alle testimonianze. Se reputate che ci sono persone fidate che vi hanno detto che il metodo è affidabile e non avete altre soluzioni, fate una prova. Ma questa è la mia opinione, da non medico, e lo sottolineo.


----------



## Raryof (29 Novembre 2022)

E' un po' il percorso attuale di Tim Lobinger.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2022)

Grazie per i feedbacks!


----------



## sacchino (29 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, che ne pensate?
> 
> In famiglia combattiamo insieme al malato, da mesi contro un tumore al pancreas, molto avanzato.
> 
> ...


Solo illusioni.


----------



## Sam (29 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, che ne pensate?
> 
> In famiglia combattiamo insieme al malato, da mesi contro un tumore al pancreas, molto avanzato.
> 
> ...


Attenzione perché queste illusioni fine a se stesse sono una brutta cosa.
Spesso lo si fa per illudere fino a che non chiudono gli occhi, ma avendolo provato sulla mia pelle con mio padre, a cui continuavano ad illudere che avrebbe ricevuto un trapianto quando ormai loro stessi sapevano che non sarebbe mai stato possibile, alla fine diventa peggio.
Sia per lui, che cerca di auto-convincersi che andrà tutto bene anche se sa che non sarà così, e sia per voi che dovete sostenere la favola, per mostrarvi fiduciosi davanti a lui. Il castello di carte crolla in meno tempo di quanto credi, fidati.

Quando arrivi in queste situazioni, puoi solo sperare che se ne vada col minor dolore possibile.


----------



## Nomaduk (29 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, che ne pensate?
> 
> In famiglia combattiamo insieme al malato, da mesi contro un tumore al pancreas, molto avanzato.
> 
> ...


Di bella era un luminare, il suo metodo funziona ma non come ultima spiaggia. Però io un tentativo lo farei. Le sperimentazioni che fecerò negli anni 90 furono tarocche per non farlo funzionare.

Se ti vuoi rivedere le puntate di porta a porta inizia da qui e poi trovi i video di tutta la puntata. poi come al solito ognuno crede quello che vuole


----------



## claudiop77 (29 Novembre 2022)

Il problema è che molti si rivolgono a Di Bella quando le altre strade hanno fallito.
Per capire l'efficacia bisognerebbe fare degli studi su persone che fin dall'inizio seguono il loro protocollo.

Personalmente non ho testimonianze dirette, ma la sensazione è che lo Stato non voglia fare sperimentazioni ufficiali fatte correttamente per vedere se funziona.


----------



## bmb (29 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, che ne pensate?
> 
> In famiglia combattiamo insieme al malato, da mesi contro un tumore al pancreas, molto avanzato.
> 
> ...


Lasciate perdere l'accanimento terapeutico (in questo caso non parlerei neanche di terapia). Significa prolungare le sofferenze del malato e dei suoi cari.
Purtroppo la vita fa piuttosto schifo e a volte dobbiamo farci i conti. Credo che la tua situazione sia stata valutata dalle migliori figure sulla piazza e, complice uno dei cancri più subdoli in assoluto, sia giunto il momento della rassegnazione.

Un abbraccio sincero.


----------



## Raryof (29 Novembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Attenzione perché queste illusioni fine a se stesse sono una brutta cosa.
> Spesso lo si fa per illudere fino a che non chiudono gli occhi, ma avendolo provato sulla mia pelle con mio padre, a cui continuavano ad illudere che avrebbe ricevuto un trapianto quando ormai loro stessi sapevano che non sarebbe mai stato possibile, alla fine diventa peggio.
> Sia per lui, che cerca di auto-convincersi che andrà tutto bene anche se sa che non sarà così, e sia per voi che dovete sostenere la favola, per mostrarvi fiduciosi davanti a lui. Il castello di carte crolla in meno tempo di quanto credi, fidati.
> 
> Quando arrivi in queste situazioni, puoi solo sperare che se ne vada col minor dolore possibile.


Per esperienza personale posso dire che in tanti casi non si dice nulla, ma dipende sempre dal contesto (famigliare anziano o coniuge che rimane al di fuori di quella parola brutta), operi come ti opereresti per un polipo, fai le "chemio" (cure normali, aggiuntive) fai quello che devi fare e poi col tempo provi altre cure che comunque compongono semplicemente la fase della guarigione, il resto è semplicemente un percorso naturale, per esperienza personale l'ho vissuto e forse è stato meglio così, poi non so e non posso sapere se alcuni miei parenti lo abbiano capito verso la fine ma sei stremato come paziente e questo probabilmente non lo saprò mai.


----------



## Nomaduk (29 Novembre 2022)

Che significa illusioni? qua la scelta è tra provare a salvargli la vita oppure non provarci con tutto. Nessuno si deve illudere.


----------



## morokan (29 Novembre 2022)

innanzitutto un abbraccio, poi, non ci sono consigli.....se il malato ha forza d'animo e vedi che vuole lottare, prova........se lo vedete rassegnato, lasciatelo andare......mio padre un mese prima del trapasso, mi diceva.....c'è la faccio Moreno........non è stato così, ma finchè abbiamo potuto abbiamo provato <3


----------



## TheKombo (29 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, che ne pensate?
> 
> In famiglia combattiamo insieme al malato, da mesi contro un tumore al pancreas, molto avanzato.
> 
> ...


Ciao, prima di tutto un grande abbraccio.
Mio nonno, fine anni 90, si ammala di un tumore al midollo. La situazione è seria ovviamente e le cure "tradizionali" non danno i risultati sperati.
Tramite colleghi di mia madre in ospedale, riusciamo ad avviare in tempi brevi la "cura dDi Bella" (in sostanza si trattava di flebo notturne attraverso un piccolo macchinario e varie pillole giornaliere).
Bene, mio nonno ha un miglioramento inatteso ed incredibile, valori nella norma e ritorno in pratica alla normalità. Purtroppo nel giro di 3 anni la situazione peggiora nuovamente e sta volta in maniera definitiva.
In sostanza, difficile dire quanto e se il "metodo" abbia influito in positivo (mia madre che è medico, sostiene che per determinate forme tumorali il metodo fosse efficace ma non risolutivo).
Al tuo posto farei un tentativo, se le cose non sono cambiate, viene fatta una valutazione del paziente e solo nel caso si procede con la cura.
Spero possa servirti questa testimonianza.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2022)

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## mil77 (29 Novembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Che significa illusioni? qua la scelta è tra provare a salvargli la vita oppure non provarci con tutto. Nessuno si deve illudere.


Se già diversi specialisti hanno detto che non si può più far nulla, bisogna purtroppo accettare la notizia e fargli vivere nel miglio modo possibile l'ultimo periodo


----------



## Marilson (29 Novembre 2022)

a fine anni 90 se ne parlava in ogni dove, all'epoca a uno zio di mio padre fu diagnosticato un tumore al fegato fulminante, pur essendo un ragazzino, ricordo ancora in famiglia le discussioni sul metodo di bella. Riuscimmo credo anche ad avere un appuntamento, ma poi non ci fu niente da fare, il tumore era in uno stadio avanzato. Mio zio mori' 5 mesi dopo la diagnosi. Cmq ricordo anche lo studio fatto dal ministero della salute dove fu sostanzialmente certificata la non efficacia del metodo. Credo sia sbagliato paragonarlo a Stamina, una vera e propria cialtronata da alchimista, Di Bella era un medico che fortemente credeva in quello che faceva, e applicava un metodo per lo meno scientifico. Purtroppo la scienza e' fatta di vittorie e sconfitte e purtroppo questo metodo non si e' rivelato la strada giusta.


----------



## vota DC (29 Novembre 2022)

Se è avanzato non c'è niente da fare. Somatostatina funziona pure prima di Di Bella, citata pure in video degli anni 40 (video main stream), in Italia c'è la peculiarità Cancronesi che nel caso del pancreas garantisce mortalità altissima anche se preso subito. In teoria prima andrebbe la somatostatina e poi il metodo dello stregone che pubblicizzava il nucleare e diceva di dormire con una barra di uranio.


----------



## Manue (29 Novembre 2022)

Fai un giro sul suo sito, ci sono migliaia di testimonianze...
ci sono pubblicati gli studi scientifici, ci sono pubblicate le cause del sabotaggio della sperimentazione, ecc ecc..

esistono ancora, gli mandi una mail e ti indicheranno un dottore delle tue parti, 
con cui potrai confrontarti su questo metodo.

Non sono idiozie, c'è gente che ci è guarita...
sul tubo puoi trovare anche interviste per il prof di bella, 
un prof, non uno stregone... era uno che ha dedicato la vita per cercare una cura contro il cancro...
non certo per farsi i soldi...

non dico che sia la miglior cura possibile, 
dico che c'è ed esiste, e in tanti casi ha funzionato....

Io mi informai per un mio parente, ormai all'ultimissima spiaggia...devastato lungo tutto il corpo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Novembre 2022)

Se il parente è d'accordo, io tenterei tutte le strade possibili, anche questa se necessario.
O almeno, se capitasse a me, preferirei tentare e coltivare una flebilissima speranza piuttosto che aspettare la morte e spegnermi lentamente in 1-2-3 mesi


----------



## Igor91 (29 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, che ne pensate?
> 
> In famiglia combattiamo insieme al malato, da mesi contro un tumore al pancreas, molto avanzato.
> 
> ...



Amico milanista, io ho un problema molto brutto, non come il cancro, mo comunque molto invalidante.

Non c'è niente di più bello di una speranza: se pensate possa funzionare, andate avanti!

Cerca anche Clinica Burzynski (Klinika Burzyńskiego).

In bocca al lupo, e viva la vita: va difesa fino all'ultimo minuto! Non c'è niente di più avvilente che perderla senza lottare


----------



## Alfabri (30 Novembre 2022)

Spiace per il tuo parente, il metodo Di Bella é fuffa allo stato puro. Basti dire che l'unico Paese in cui ancora se ne parla é l'Italia, se avesse avuto anche un minimo senso l'esperienza sarebbe stata ripetuta da altri (dato che si tratta di sostanze di molto comune impiego farmaceutico) e si sarebbe diffusa anche altrove. Nada. Credo basti. Un abbraccio.


----------



## sunburn (30 Novembre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Fai un giro sul suo sito, ci sono migliaia di testimonianze...
> ci sono pubblicati gli studi scientifici, ci sono pubblicate le cause del sabotaggio della sperimentazione, ecc ecc..
> 
> esistono ancora, gli mandi una mail e ti indicheranno un dottore delle tue parti,
> ...


Senza entrare nel merito del caso specifico, che è già stato discusso in lungo e in largo ai suoi tempi, in generale quando si parla di efficacia di una terapia non basta dire “funziona” e non basta nemmeno che qualcuno sia guarito o sopravvissuto. Bisogna dimostrarlo. Per dimostrarlo, oltre a dover accertare l’esistenza di un nesso causale scientificamente provato tra terapia e guarigione/sopravvivenza a TOT anni, una delle cose da fare è confrontare i dati di guarigione/sopravvivenza a TOT anni delle persone non trattate con la percentuale di guarigione/sopravvivenza a TOT anni delle persone trattate con una determinata terapia.
Semplificando al massimo, se, per esempio, su 10000 pazienti non trattati in nessun modo dopo cinque anni ne sono morti 8000 e con una determinata terapia ne sono morti ugualmente 8000, ci saranno 2000 persone che diranno che con loro la terapia “ha funzionato” ma non si sarà per nulla dimostrato l’efficacia della terapia. Anzi, si sarà dimostrato l’esatto contrario perché quella determinata terapia non avrà minimamente influito sul naturale decorso della patologia.


----------



## Manue (30 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Senza entrare nel merito del caso specifico, che è già stato discusso in lungo e in largo ai suoi tempi, in generale quando si parla di efficacia di una terapia non basta dire “funziona” e non basta nemmeno che qualcuno sia guarito o sopravvissuto. Bisogna dimostrarlo. Per dimostrarlo, oltre a dover accertare l’esistenza di un nesso causale scientificamente provato tra terapia e guarigione/sopravvivenza a TOT anni, una delle cose da fare è confrontare i dati di guarigione/sopravvivenza a TOT anni delle persone non trattate con la percentuale di guarigione/sopravvivenza a TOT anni delle persone trattate con una determinata terapia.
> Semplificando al massimo, se, per esempio, su 10000 pazienti non trattati in nessun modo dopo cinque anni ne sono morti 8000 e con una determinata terapia ne sono morti ugualmente 8000, ci saranno 2000 persone che diranno che con loro la terapia “ha funzionato” ma non si sarà per nulla dimostrato l’efficacia della terapia. Anzi, si sarà dimostrato l’esatto contrario perché quella determinata terapia non avrà minimamente influito sul naturale decorso della patologia.


Guarda, 
come detto, sul loro sito ci sono anche le statistiche per tipi di tumori.
I dati sono analizzabili da chiunque accede al sito.

Il concetto che hai esposto non fa una piega, 
ma ciò che puoi trovare sul sito risponde alla tua osservazione, poiché non vengono pubblicati dati per una guarigione avvenuta dopo 6 mesi... ma dopo anni.

La domanda che si deve porre è, 
ci credo o no?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Novembre 2022)

Mi spiace molto @pazzomania pensa che io è la prima volta che sento parlare di questo metodo. 

Secondo me la cosa più giusta è riunirsi e parlarne anche con il diretto interessato. L'illusione viene quando si fanno proclami e ci si aspetta chissà cosa, non ci sarà nessuna illusione se si manterrà un profilo basso e si starà cauti, ma la scelta deve essere fatta in maniera trasparente. 

Dipende quasi tutto dal diretto interessato.

Ricordo due anni fa a Febbraio, prima del lockdown, mia Nonna non stava affatto bene e fu ricoverata in ospedale, nello stesso reparto c'era un mio ex vicino di casa, un ragazzo più giovane di me e che lottava contro un cancro alla testa da anni, mia madre ci parlò un attimo con questo ragazzo proprio in ospedale mentre stava andando a trovare mia nonna, il ragazzo gli confessò d'essere stanco, ma veramente tanto stanco di lottare e soffrire. Una settimana dopo questa confessione morì, giovanissimo oltretutto. Quella confessione fu quasi una dichiarazione di morte, perché lo stato d'animo e la voglia di lottare del paziente fanno veramente tanto.


----------



## vota DC (30 Novembre 2022)

Il metodo che fu preferito a Di Bella all'epoca era il metodo metastasi: bombardamento, taglio e cascare dalle nuvole quando tutto l'organismo va in metastasi. L'obbligatorietà della chemioterapia DOPO l'intervento chirurgico è una conquista di meno di dieci anni fa. I "luminari" del metodo attuale neanche si erano accorti che tagliando con precisione chirurgica qualche cellula si sposta e diffonde tumori altrove.
Con organi come fegato o pancreas il metodo attuale è per sua stessa definizione inutile mentre il metodo Di Bella serve per evitare di essere fatti a pezzi quindi dovrebbe essere la prima scelta prima di asportare. Per fare un paragone se qualcuno ha problemi di circolazione il metodo DI Bella è l'eparina mentre quello attuale ufficiale è l'amputazione.
Quindi il metodo attuale perfezionato è più forte ed efficace anche se più invasivo, quello Di Bella il meno invasivo....quello ufficiale era l'equivalente di iniettarsi la cancrena in tutto il corpo anche se Veronesi personalmente era a favore della chemioterapia obbligatoria dopo l'intervento purtroppo all'epoca fece un'alleanza con quelli che la volevano obbligatoria solo prima in modo che ci fosse il monopolio del metodo bombarda e taglia e che nessun altro metodo fosse provato.


----------

